# What is the tbg ??



## dpoole (Jul 28, 2010)

This is just some thoughts. I am not being critical of the TBG as i am a member myself.If it is fine with everone else as it is i am fine with it also.What is the purpose of the tbg? to promote traditional archery, if so what are we doing ? I noticed last weekend at the blast, the only traditional bow i saw belonged to Ben Kirkland, who was helping NICKODEMUS in the primitive skills booth. there were lots of compound bows there. They were even shooting a course. Why cant we maybe be at some events, have a booth  maybe a small range to introduce traditional archery to them. I would be glad to spend a day at a tbg tradional archery booth-course and i bet there are others here also that would. The anual banquet is coming up. If there is any interest that would be the place to bring it up.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 28, 2010)

Good idea and it will be brought up at the meeting


----------



## Al33 (Jul 28, 2010)

GREAT IDEA!!!!! I would volunteer to sit with you Donnie.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 28, 2010)

I was told there was around 130 members. Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jul 28, 2010)

Right now TBG has about 180 members but we only have about 20 that are active.  Out of that 20 only about 10 of them do 90 percent of the work.  Donnie I think that would be a great idea.  Heck I do not even know what the blast is.  I do get on this site most every day but this is the first I have heard of it.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 28, 2010)

Donnie, once the word went out, there would be dozens of us show up with our bows and arras to help!!!!!! Men, women, old and young, makes no never mind!!!!! It's great the banquet is coming up to talk about these things!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 28, 2010)

Jeff Kitchens said:


> Right now TBG has about 180 members but we only have about 20 that are active.  Out of that 20 only about 10 of them do 90 percent of the work.  Donnie I think that would be a great idea.  Heck I do not even know what the blast is.  I do get on this site most every day but this is the first I have heard of it.



Jeff, I didn't know it either. Last year, I missed it, even tho I asked and asked, but I was very new to the forum and didn't know how to find things. But it was definitely something worth going to. Held in Macon last weekend. 
I know those percentages of workers and none workers myself. But I also know the members that get on here are workers and givers for sure, just have to know the need, place and time!!! Looking forward to seeing you and Shanon and youngun's at the banquet!!!! Our NGT shoot is this Sunday, hope you can come up!!!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 28, 2010)

I love would love to be at a TBG booth at a big event like that, there are alot of people that would come through there/ I am not shure what a booth would cost though, kinda expensive I believe.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 28, 2010)

Jeff, the GON Blast. Basically, a smaller, and IMO better quality Buckarama. Alot of stuff for kids to do.

courtesy of Martin (aka Buckbacks)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/r2L5CDUFU0U&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/r2L5CDUFU0U&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Dennis (Jul 28, 2010)

That's also a good idea for NGT


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 28, 2010)

Dennis said:


> That's also a good idea for NGT



Yep.

Good for both; all about Traditional Archery.

I can certainly see about lining up a booth for next year.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jul 28, 2010)

I know TNGIRL.  Not meaning to slam anyone.  I have been very busy lately.  Not enough time to be surfing the web.  I know we have a lot of members that will help if asked.  I plan on this next year to make sure they get asked.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 28, 2010)

Jeff Kitchens said:


> I know TNGIRL.  Not meaning to slam anyone.  I have been very busy lately.  Not enough time to be surfing the web.  I know we have a lot of members that will help if asked.  I plan on this next year to make sure they get asked.



I wasn't fussing Jeff K. honest!!!!!! We are all on the same side!!! the Traditional Archery side. A booth that maybe both clubs could man or "woman" as it presents itself would be awesome. Together it could be really great for both clubs!!!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 28, 2010)

Jeff Kitchens said:


> I know TNGIRL.  Not meaning to slam anyone.  I have been very busy lately.  Not enough time to be surfing the web.  I know we have a lot of members that will help if asked.  I plan on this next year to make sure they get asked.



I am sure there are plenty of members that would jump at the chance to help; good folks! 

Not to slam any of the officers, or members of TBG.
You, Melvin, Joel, JC, Clay, Hatchet Dan, Chuck and Tony
are, IMO, the backbone of TBG; thanks for all you do! 
State Shoot, Banquet, Unicoi, Central Zone Shoot, and
the great time at the Coots Plantation, plus all the stuff for
the kids, the hunts and stuff I have no idea about.

I can look into what it would take to have a place for a booth in the back hall where a few targets could be set.
I will try to have the info before the Business meeting.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't think anyone thinks you are fussin at Jeff or anyone else.  You brought up a great idea and it should be followed up.  Bad part is now we have to wait another year to do it.

Great way to promote our version of the sport.

Great post.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 28, 2010)

While I am not much of a big show (Blast, Buckarama, etc.) attender, I would try to help with anything to promote traditional archery, TBG, NGTA, or whatever.


----------



## p paw barry (Jul 28, 2010)

hey guys and gals ,,, perry fair comeing soon  i know they have booth and shows,, how to etc,,,, i'll help,, and like dpoole say
a lot of us new-bees really know dnow much about what the tbg is all about,, i was just ask to come shoot with a friend, didn't know much else about what was what,,


----------



## bownarrow (Jul 28, 2010)

Donnie, that would be a good idea. To answer your question about what we do to promote traditional archery, one of the main things we do is to put on youth archery clinics (let's get 'em off on the right foot to start with) whenever and wherever we're asked----if we can get enough bodies to do it. 

As Jeff pointed out, it always seems to be the same few of us who turn out to do them (and lately with my job situation I get to fewer than I'd like). We seem to get enough most of the time for the high-profile stuff like the 4-H state shoot and Adventure Day at Unicoi but the rest of the time Tony posts about something coming up and does good to get one or two to help---he did a Jakes Day shoot this year completely by himself. I've done two county fair booths where my only help was Jeff. We've done a lot of scout activities and were it not for Dan Beckwith and his family the last couple of years, Tony and i would have been alone at those as we have in years past. I worked a booth at an outdoor show that used to be held at the big flag in McDonough a few years ago--by myself. So these are not isolated situations, it has happened over and over again.

It's a good idea and we certainly should discuss it in the business meeting at the banquet but let's not spend the club's money unless we're gonna have enough people to step up when the time comes.

I know that most of you here have sincere intentions but realistically (and the past has proven this) it's a lot easier to punch keys than to take time off from work, spend the money for gas, give up a weekend, etc. (these are some of the things we hear from some of the same people who have the time off, gas money, etc. to be at most of the hunts and/or shoots all over the state
and even out-of-state).

So you see Donnie, we are not short on ideas or good intentions  to promote our sport, just participation. 

The other angle on this is that we don't seem to have members in other areas using the youth trailers.

Donnie, I'm glad you're thinking along these lines and especially since you're a relatively new member. Hopefully some of the new blood here can have some positive effect. 

I'm not trying to rain on any parades and if it sounds like i'm taking it personal it's true---it hurts when I know how hard some of us have worked, many times alone, mostly short-handed to make this a better club, it hurts when you make it sound like nothing's been done. 

TNgirl, I hope you're right about those "dozens"--there've been a lot of times I'd love to have seen A dozen to help at a clinic, set up for a shoot or banquet, help at a charity shoot (yeah, we've done a couple of those, too), fight the crossbow bill, contribute a little time to fletching arrows for the kids trailers---I could go on but I've aired this particular rant before and can't see where it did any good. 

Maybe with some new leadership things will get better, seems I get a little crustier every term and those whom the shoe fits don't appreciate me stepping on their toes. Course another participation problem always comes up when we try to field a slate of officers for election---most years we can't even get two people to run for each office without some friendly arm-twisting....


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jul 28, 2010)

Well said, Joel

GUILTY here


----------



## matt schuster (Jul 29, 2010)

As someone who was an officer of TBG for over a dozen years (but who is now happily uninvolved. .lol), I will second what Joel said above.    Since its very inception, as with all clubs, most of the work has been done by a small percentage of members and that is ok, it is the nature of the beast.     About fifteen years ago, we set up at the Buckarama and a smaller show in Macon, signed up two or three new members, and really did not accomplish a whole lot.    That said, if we could set up a booth where folks could actually shoot traditional bows and see that it is not nearly as difficult as they think it is,  we could do a whole lot of good.    At that time, they would not let us shoot because of some insurance requirements.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jul 29, 2010)

This year Outdoor Adventure Day at Unicoi State Park, Helen, GA  will be held on  Sep 25, 2010

Show up and see the TBG at it's best.   But ya gotta give up a prime day of bowhunting to do it.

I'll be there.


----------



## nutz (Jul 29, 2010)

Can any one give out some info on possibly joining the TBG? I am new to traditional archery (  I am in the process of drying some Hickory staves ) and have always been interested in the  sport but just now am finally getting around to building my first bow. What are the requirements and fee? just being nosey.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 29, 2010)

Scroll back to the top and send Jeff Kitchens a pm he will get you all the info you will need. You only need a interest in Traditional archery and a small fee will get you there.


----------



## Mudfeather (Jul 29, 2010)

I was an officer also and went though a spell where I was not happy with my kill rate on critters so I picked up a compound and worked though it. Even those years I killed more critters with a traditional bow than most of the members. Not a stab...it's just that I loved to hunt and kill critters.

If you pick up a compound and hunt with it you can NOT be a regular member. You can however be a regular member/officer and not hunt at all and that's ok.

I'm not mad about it... I made some awesome friendships there. It's just  that standard don't make sense to me.


----------



## LanceColeman (Jul 29, 2010)

Theys lotsa standard and rules in places that don't make sense to me either Keith. And it's not Just TBG.. PBS, Comptons, IBO. All of em..... seems somewhere some how there's always someone in a position of authority that deems themselves the all knowing and if it doesn't suit them?? it needs to be "against the rules"

Joel,

You should not even mention the Xbow Bill. You were the only person that even attempted to show up, attempted to get any info, attempted to do anything. Thats the year the taste got too bad in my mouth and I left TBG.

I have a saying. It's not "what" you do. It's "how" you do it. I've come to realize that by pretty much sleepin outside under the stars and staying away from ANY tents...... My "how" doesn't seem to concern anyone but me... and I can live with that.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 29, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> Theys lotsa standard and rules in places that don't make sense to me either Keith. And it's not Just TBG.. PBS, Comptons, IBO. All of em..... seems somewhere some how there's always someone in a position of authority that deems themselves the all knowing and if it doesn't suit them?? it needs to be "against the rules"
> 
> Joel,
> 
> ...



That's why I haven't joined. Nobody's gonna tell me what I can or can't do or shoot. Seems senseless to me and a little arrogant.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jul 29, 2010)

Don't want to open that can of worms...again

but it is the "Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia"

If ya want to hunt with a wheelie bow, there are several other GREAT organzations for that in Georgia.  Or, hunt with the wheelie bow and still maintain an associate membership status.

We'll love ya anyway


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 29, 2010)

Okay, this is not a bash, or pile on TBG thread.
The wheelie bow thing has been run into the ground, far enough.

For the record, anyone can be a member in good standing of TBG, and hunt with whatever they want. If they choose 
to be a voting member, or be an officer, they choose
to not to hunt big game with a Compound, or Crossbow.
Simple as that.

Back to our thread. 

Joel, Jeff, Matt, I appreciate your time, and fine comments.

I think there is a great bunch of folks on this side of the pond, who are passionate about Traditional Archery.
Also, I think a little communication about upcoming events, 
things needed, (as in fletching kids arrows), might generate some help!


----------



## devolve (Jul 29, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> I think a little communication about upcoming events,
> things needed, (as in fletching kids arrows), might generate some help!



agree, im not a member but if there was a "hey need some help" thread. I would love to help out if it were for kids getting into the outdoors. I will fletch all the arrows you need.


----------



## schleylures (Jul 29, 2010)

i should be ashamed I have been to several hunts that were tbg hunts and still not a member. I was treated like a member, I fing it weird that there is not but around 180 members.
 Who is this Dpoole guy to get this going I need to meet him.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jul 29, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> Also, I think a little communication about upcoming events,
> things needed, (as in fletching kids arrows), might generate some help!



Jake, I got a fletching jig sitting downstairs asking for some kids arrows to fletch. I will track you down at the meeting or this Sunday.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 29, 2010)

I would like to see more communication


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 29, 2010)

schleylures said:


> i should be ashamed I have been to several hunts that were tbg hunts and still not a member. I was treated like a member, I fing it weird that there is not but around 180 members.
> Who is this Dpoole guy to get this going I need to meet him.



   
I heard he runs with some guy "Hatchet Man"????


----------



## Al33 (Jul 29, 2010)

I choose to be a dues paying member of TBG each year because I want to support and show my appreciation for all the hard work that goes into keeping an organization like this going. It is definitely worth the few dollars it costs to be a member. Heck, the newsletter alone is worth the dues. Of course no one HAS TO BE a member to reap the benefits of TBG such as attending TBG hunts, Zone shoots, the State shoot, and even the banquet, but becoming a member does support the organization. 

BTW, I have on occasion over the years while being a regular voting member of TBG used a firearm to take a deer during firearms season but that does not disqualify me from being a regular (voting) member. 

I do not have any problems at all with the rules for being a regular member versus an associate member but if I did, I would still support the TBG with my dues. Heck, there are a lot of things I don't like or disagree with about how this great Nation of ours is run but I am not about to give up my citizenship or quit paying my taxes.

The TBG is a fantastic organization that not only promotes the traditional archery ways but brings people together for lifelong friendships and experiences to be remembered for lifetimes. Just can't put a price on that.

My hat is off to all current and past officers of TBG. Thanks for all you have done and do for the membership at large! Awesome job fellows!!!!


----------



## bownarrow (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks JA for keeping the thread on track. Couldn't agree more that there are great folks here, even those who don't like or agree with me. My post was not a criticism of anyone here or their ideas, just a sad statement of the actual facts, my personal past experiences with similiar initiatives.

As far as communication goes, this forum would probably generate better responses, judging by the frequency that most of the regulars jump on here. We worked with the sites available at the time and called people on the phone and sent fliers and tried relaying info member-to-member. To be honest we got tired of begging, laced up our boots and did what had to be done.

Between some of the new members and the greater activity here, we might indeed get more help by posting here. I'm certainly willing to give it a try and I'll ask Tony to start here the next time he's posting a youth event. As far as fletching/repairing kid's arrows we can always use more hands to do that and we are always very happy to receive donations of youth arrows and other "perishables ". And the youth trailers are available to use by any member who'll take the responsiblity and the time to bring our message (and the fun) of simple archery to the children and their parents in your own communities.

Lastly, I'm encouraged that several people actually read and responded to my post---whether or not we agree, it at least means you care...


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 29, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> I heard he runs with some guy "Hatchet Man"????



I thought he worked for Aquaholics in Powder Springs...


----------



## bownarrow (Jul 29, 2010)

Schleylures, no shame or embarassment----lotsa people who hunt at "TBG Hunts" aren't members. The fact is that the only thing TBG about most of those hunts is that some of the people there are members who decided to get together and hunt at that time in that place. My own position is that if you want to hunt and hang out with us we're glad to have you. 

As Al stated above, being a member is more a matter of paying dues to support the club's efforts and ideals (and expenses such as the magazine and maintaining the youth trailers). We'd love to have you as a member but either way you're always welcome at my fire and I suspect the rest of TBG's members feel the same way.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jul 29, 2010)

nutz send me a e-mail at jeffsk@comcast.net and i will send you a application.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 29, 2010)

Aren't Traditional Archery people THE BEST!!!!!!


----------



## Rare Breed (Jul 30, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> Okay, this is not a bash, or pile on TBG thread.
> The wheelie bow thing has been run into the ground, far enough.
> 
> For the record, anyone can be a member in good standing of TBG, and hunt with whatever they want. If they choose
> ...



I must admit that I read the application and it scaired me off as well, if it were to be explained like this I would have been a member for a while. And as it looks I'm not the only one that read it that way. I would like to get another application. RB


----------



## choctawlb (Jul 30, 2010)

The TBG is a great organization, and a great place to meet other folks of like interest, mainly Traditional Archery. Is it a prefect organization, no, but it's about as close as you are gonna get. I have developed more good friendships stemming from this organization , than from any other I have had the privilege of being a part of in my 50 years on this earth. I have not been as active as I would like to be, but the fair and blast is close enough for me to participate at those events. We all have differences in the equipment we shoot, but in the long run, selfbow, longbow, and recurve are all traditional archery equipment. The TBG is what each of us makes of it, and I thank everyone that has made the TBG what it is today. 
Ken


----------



## robert carter (Jul 30, 2010)

TBG is a good thing. I`ve made a heap of friends through TBG and had tons of fun.Great people to boot. My job has me working weekends when everything is going on but heck..it pays the light bill and still a few dollars extra for arrows and such so I ain`t complaining. If not for work I would attend most all TBG shoots because that every one I`ve been to was fun and worth the effort. Being an officer in the past I know the challenges and would like to thanks those in charge for their hard work and doing what they do.Great job Fellas.RC


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jul 30, 2010)

Rare Breed PM sent.  I will bring it up to the other officers that we may want to look at our application.  We may be able to word it better .

Thanks


----------



## matt schuster (Jul 30, 2010)

It is a great organization, and is completely inclusive.   A large percentage of our members hunt with all sorts of equipment, many don't ever hunt with their traditional bow.   The only thing a regular member can do that any other member can't  is to vote or hold office.    They are equal in every other way and treated as such by all.  The reason for the split membership is simple - it was to keep the organization focused on traditional bowhunting and not on target shooting and tournaments.    Nothing wrong with either, and TBG does both.    There used to be a lot of guys who would shoot traditional for fun but hunt with a compound - maybe there still are - so their focus within the traditional community was on tourneys & trophies.    Nothing wrong with any of this, but we (the charter members of TBG) did not want those guys being in a position to take the club toward more of a target shooting focus.    Anybody that fits that description, like my good friend Keith Bruner (who is right now on his way to hunt elk with his longbow) who knew the rules when he was elected, is still very welcome in TBG. .


----------



## markland (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow this got long quick!
Donnie, that is a great idea and as a TBG member I think you should organize something at these events and get some people together to man a booth or sit and talk about our sport.  This "is" what the TBG is about the problem as Joel has stated is participants or volunteers willing to do the work.  We have so many projects and activities we could be involved in, but nobody to do it and the same 8-10 people get tired of doing all the work all the time.  Of course this is not anything new or something specific about the TBG it is something that seems to be the same problem with just about all organizations.  We need "all" the members to become more involved not just the few that already do everything.
SO get with Joel and organize something for this, I think it would be a great move and good luck!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 30, 2010)

Who want's to sponsor me as a member?  I don't shoot no cross guns or wheelies, but I have been known to hunt with a handgun or rifle.


----------



## markland (Jul 30, 2010)

On a side not, I really do not understand why some still have a problem with not being a regular member and no requirements on shooting equipment.  This is the Traditional Bowhunters of GA not the Hunters of GA and to be a full member of the organization requires that you hunt with traditional equipment only, doesn't seem confusing to me at all.  If you choose to hunt with other equipment and still want to be involved with the TBG then that is what the associate membership is for, don't see a problem with that!


----------



## markland (Jul 30, 2010)

You got my support Marty!


----------



## robert carter (Jul 30, 2010)

Me too Marty.RC


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jul 30, 2010)

markland said:


> On a side not, I really do not understand why some still have a problem with not being a regular member and no requirements on shooting equipment.  This is the Traditional Bowhunters of GA not the Hunters of GA and to be a full member of the organization requires that you hunt with traditional equipment only, doesn't seem confusing to me at all.  If you choose to hunt with other equipment and still want to be involved with the TBG then that is what the associate membership is for, don't see a problem with that!



I've never understood why the line was drawn at compounds and crossbows, and didn't include firearms as well.???


----------



## Al33 (Jul 30, 2010)

ChrisSpikes said:


> I've never understood why the line was drawn at compounds and crossbows, and didn't include firearms as well.???


I'm guessing here but that is not a problem because you will not have folks bringing firearms to a 3D archery shoot.


----------



## fountain (Jul 30, 2010)

There are a lot that do the trad thing for fun aqbd cause others are doing it and are not as serious as others,therefore they will not hunt with the trad bow and go to the gun for the confidence of knowing.  I gun hunt too.

Are the memberships up or down this year, anybody know?  I'm bettin down.


----------



## fountain (Jul 30, 2010)

There are a lot that do the trad thing for fun aqbd cause others are doing it and are not as serious as others,therefore they will not hunt with the trad bow and go to the gun for the confidence of knowing.  I gun hunt too.

Are the memberships up or down this year, anybody know?  I'm bettin down.


----------



## matt schuster (Jul 30, 2010)

Chris, that is a good question - probably because the club was formed with PBS as a model and it does not have that provision.    Funny, if we did have that provision it would cut the regular membership back a heck of a lot.    Me thinks that those of us that hunt 100% with stickbows are the minority.    It may be there are guys who are really in to traditional bowhunting and also muzzleloading, or handgunning.   Leon Scott, for instance, is a serious traditional flintlock shooter/hunter.     Seperate sports.      And Marty, if you just joining, you don't need a sponsor,  TBG takes anybody interested in the sport even if they've never actually shot a stickbow.


----------



## Gordief (Jul 30, 2010)

chris.. now we all know... read matt's post.


----------



## matt schuster (Jul 30, 2010)

Chris, I think the feeling at the time was there were guys who are die hard stickbow shooters and also dedicated traditional muzzleloaders or handgun experts or whatever.   Seperate sports.   The organization was also modeled somewhat after PBS and they don't have the provision.   And Marty, if you just joining, you don't need a sponsor, TBG takes anybody interested.


----------



## matt schuster (Jul 30, 2010)

Whoops . . ok, sorry for the double post. . .


----------



## robert carter (Jul 30, 2010)

Just curious..how many people on this thread other than Matt, Chris and myself hunt 100% trad for big game?RC


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2010)

Chances are mighty good, that if I could still shoot, I would join your ranks.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jul 30, 2010)

Good answer Matt.  And let me clarify, I don't give two hoots what the next fella hunts with.  As long as we're all out there having fun, that's what counts.  It just always struck me as a strange place to draw the line.  Makes a little more sense now.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey Chris, just to be clear, I wasn't trying to be a smarty pants with my guess. I based it on the fact that the TBG does not want the organization to elect leaders who shoot compounds/crossbows so that it remains true to it's intents and purposes.


----------



## matt schuster (Jul 30, 2010)

I agree Chris, I don't care to tell other folks what to hunt with.   I do prefer to hunt with other traditional guys because they know what we are trying to do - get close.     

I think TBG peaked about fifteen years ago at about 280 members and has been pretty steady at 180 for the last half-dozen years or so.    All small organizations have a life span.   When TBG was new folks would drive for hours to come to any event.   It's not like that anymore and that is ok, it is just the way things work.    How long a club lasts really depends on those dozen guys that do all the work.   As they quit, someone new has to step up, if not, the club goes away for awhile.    So far, we have always had someone step up.   TBG has had a long and prosperous life so far and I, for one, hope it keeps going because one can meet some great people in our club.


----------



## robert carter (Jul 30, 2010)

I did`nt mean anything negative by asking about who shoots all trad.Just curious.It ain`t for everybody.RC


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jul 30, 2010)

RC the last 4-5 years I have only hunted with a bow, that being said I still love to hunt with a gun.  I will probably hunt a few times with a gun this year.  I have a two little ones that want to go hunting and the best place I have to take them is back home in some box blinds that will not work for a bow.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jul 30, 2010)

RC I wish I had the skills of your or Chris and a few others on here.  I do not take what you asked as a negative.  Both of you have made me look at hunting public land differently


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jul 30, 2010)

Al33 said:


> Hey Chris, just to be clear, I wasn't trying to be a smarty pants with my guess. I based it on the fact that the TBG does not want the organization to elect leaders who shoot compounds/crossbows so that it remains true to it's intents and purposes.



I know Al, I know you better'n that!


----------



## LanceColeman (Jul 30, 2010)

robert carter said:


> Just curious..how many people on this thread other than Matt, Chris and myself hunt 100% trad for big game?RC



Up until 4yrs ago when my wife started hunting with me I was a dedicated traditional bowhunter and had been for 20years.

But as someone else stated above it makes no sense to sit watching 1/4 mile of clear cut with a woman carrying a 7-08 and you carrying a recurve. So I adapted to the situation because her hunting and spending time with me in the woods is more important than any for or fashion of hunting I choose.

This day and age if it's not a trad bow itsa trad muzzle loader and a big ol fat lead round ball.

Just depends on wether or not my wife is in the truck when I leave the house to go huntin. I have no remorse about it at all.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jul 30, 2010)

This was the can uf worms that I did not want to open again, but I guess it is good to have it explained once in a while.

Unless I am mistaken, you don't need a sponsor to become an Associate member.  After you have been an Associate Member for one year, you need to be sponsored by a regular for Regular Members.  You can stay an Associate member as long as you want but you cannot vote or hold office.

As an Associate member you can hunt with training wheels all you want.  When you apply for regular membership you have to commit to bow hunt with trad equipment only.  You can still hunt the gun seasons with a firearm.

I don't know the ruling on crossbows but I assume the TBG is against them.

Marty, If you don't want to be associated with the likes of RC or Matt, I'll be proud to sponsor ya when the time comes for regular membership.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jul 30, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> This day and age if it's not a trad bow itsa trad muzzle loader and a big ol fat lead round ball....... I have no remorse about it at all.



No need to bud.  That, to me, actually seems pretty cool.  I'd like to get one in a small caliber for squirrels and such.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jul 30, 2010)

Jack that is correct and I would also sponsor Marty when the time comes if needed.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 30, 2010)

I went to a longbow in 1991 and sold all my guns and if i hunt something thats what i carry. Well sometimes i carry a recurve


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 30, 2010)

Hmmm, probably one of the first threads, more than one page, that I've actually read every post.  

The hubby and I have truly enjoyed being associate members of TBG. Although I understand Jack's desire for me to put my compounds down and go trad only, and I toyed with the idea last year, it's just not in the cards for me right now. I'm not ashamed to admit, I truly love my compound.  Maybe I just don't have as much confidence as most of you? Not sure. Fishbait could care less about having to clean a deer. If he gets one, then , but if he doesn't, no biggie. He just loves being out there stalking the woods with his longbow. (Thanks again Marty  )  

Heck, after missing two last year with the compound, I wanted to pick the 7mm-08 up, BUT, I didn't. I made a promise to myself and every time I picked that rifle up, I felt guilty and a sense of failure. That's why I've held up to my promise and have only used that rifle for nuisance hogs that need to be shown the backdoor out of our lease. As far as I'm concered, I don't plan to use a rifle to deer hunt ever again. That right there should count for something. Jack taught me to truly love traditional archery. I will forever be grateful to him for that. I still shoot trad, but chose to take archery in another direction. So all in all, traditional archery has been responsible for another person putting down a firearm and taking the more challenging and much more enjoyable road of bowhunting, even if it isn't traditional. 


As far as being "active", living so far south, we have to pick and choose what we can participate in. RC's Horse Creek Hunt is always a highlight. I hate that I missed it last year, but don't plan on missing it again. The first year I went was amazing. Had a terrific time.  

For us, it truly would be easier and more beneficial to be members of TBOF. We're closer to them than we are to TBG. We CHOOSE to be members of TBG though because that's our "family" so to say. I would love to see more events and functions further south. Big Jim has been great, his shoots are always fun, we didn't make the Chick hunt in January, but did stop by to say hello. I did send out an invite to several southern members to hunt a smaller bow-only WMA down here, but most were busy and already had plans for the season. 4H is going under in a bad way right now. NASP is TRYING to get down here, they're in Thomas County already and a few others locally, but the desire for archery is growing and setting up even a small booth/display at events down here would be a great start. 

If Clay finds anything around the Southern-Southern Zone that he would like to make a show at, just give us a holler. We'll be more than happy to help.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 31, 2010)

matt schuster said:


> It is a great organization, and is completely inclusive.   A large percentage of our members hunt with all sorts of equipment, many don't ever hunt with their traditional bow.   The only thing a regular member can do that any other member can't  is to vote or hold office.    They are equal in every other way and treated as such by all.  The reason for the split membership is simple - it was to keep the organization focused on traditional bowhunting and not on target shooting and tournaments.    Nothing wrong with either, and TBG does both.    There used to be a lot of guys who would shoot traditional for fun but hunt with a compound - maybe there still are - so their focus within the traditional community was on tourneys & trophies.    Nothing wrong with any of this, but we (the charter members of TBG) did not want those guys being in a position to take the club toward more of a target shooting focus.    Anybody that fits that description, like my good friend Keith Bruner (who is right now on his way to hunt elk with his longbow) who knew the rules when he was elected, is still very welcome in TBG. .


From what I have seen it is more for traditional archers than hunters. I started a thread on a tbg hunt last year and the comment was made the only way a deer or hog would be harmed would be to walk by the campfire.
That's what I am wondering, is TBG for hunters or just archers?



PAPALAPIN said:


> This was the can uf worms that I did not want to open again, but I guess it is good to have it explained once in a while.
> 
> Unless I am mistaken, you don't need a sponsor to become an Associate member.  After you have been an Associate Member for one year, you need to be sponsored by a regular for Regular Members.  You can stay an Associate member as long as you want but you cannot vote or hold office.
> 
> ...


Why would I want to be a part of something that I have no say so in? These different membership choices are weird.
How many voting verses non-voting members does TBG have?
And don't bash me I'm just asking questions...


----------



## SOS (Jul 31, 2010)

First, full disclosure: I'm back to being an associate member because I chose to use a compound on my African safari in 2008, and now will likely have to hunt with compound (hopefully only) this fall because a 38 year old injury is making me switch to shooting left handed...not an easy task...and I would rather bow hunt than gun hunt or not hunt at all.  That said, some of my thoughts are:

-Many folks are put off by the all or nothing stance - especially since a large number of our members have actually evolved from former compound shooters - a natural evolution of gun to compound to trad.  I think better wording on the TBG application is a good idea as discussed above.
-We should encourage compound hunters to join us in our hunts on PUBLIC lands (shoots or private lands, no).  We get them stump shooting around camp at lunch with a loaned recurve, we'll gain more members than a booth with flyers at Buck-0-rama.  That is how I got to know this group.
-My personal thoughts are by not allowing associates to hold some or all of the offices - we're limiting participation of active members and help spread the load.  Honestly, new converts to the sport often have more excitement and energy to bring to the organization.  Sure, volunteers can do a lot, but being a "junior" member takes away some of the luster of being active.
- Only a relative few, officers and full members, seem to be active participants.  There is only a small cadre that regularly attends actual "bowhunts" around Georgia and that just encourages day-to-day involvement via the websites and other avenues.  The true spirit of TBG is around the campfire, if folks aren't there, we are all diminished.
-The question that why one can kill with a 30-06 at 200 yards and be a full member, but can't if one kills at 40 with a compound, is a valid one.

I think we ought to consider whether it is more important for TBG to attract/encourage more folks to become involved with traditional bowhunting, or assure only purists are involved.  No one is encouraging the organization to become "Hunters of Georgia", but as the trend in our membership numbers shows we may soon becoming "irrelevant traditional hunters of Georgia".  That would be a dang shame - I've made too many friends and have had too much fun to see that lost.  We can't bring new traditional hunters into the fold if the fold ceases to exist.  Just my thoughts.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Jul 31, 2010)

RC, I can't claim being trad bow 100% because I might feel the need to tote a 270 and my bow the last few days of the season if a "big boy" has made a fool of me all season and I think I have him figured out. That being said, I really dislike hunting with a rifle. Most years I will go 100% trad bow.
Clay


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jul 31, 2010)

Just checked we have 135 members and 81 of those are regular members.  I think a couple of things have numbers down.  The economy is one of the biggest and many of these members will catch up there dues at the banquet.  I do not think membership status has anything to do with the amount of the work load carried by a member.  We have associate members that work there tail off and regular members that never do anything.  To change anything in the bylaws it takes a majority of the membership vote or a unanimous vote by the executive committee so look at the label on the flyer you should have gotten for the banquet and if your membership has expired you need to renew membership to be able to vote.


----------



## rapid fire (Jul 31, 2010)

I have been bow only for 4 years and trad for 2 1/2 years.  I however am a big bird hunter and use a shotgun pretty much daily.  What is TBG to me?  Some of the best folks I have ever been around and I feel priveledged to be a part of such a fine group of people.


----------



## dpoole (Jul 31, 2010)

Sorry if i upset some fine tbg members/officers. Thanks for all you do and have done in the past, Was just trying to ask what we could do to make tbg better. some great ideas and comments were presented here. That shows people care or there would have been no opinions posted.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

SOS said:


> First, full disclosure: I'm back to being an associate member because I chose to use a compound on my African safari in 2008, and now will likely have to hunt with compound (hopefully only) this fall because a 38 year old injury is making me switch to shooting left handed...not an easy task...and I would rather bow hunt than gun hunt or not hunt at all.  That said, some of my thoughts are:
> 
> -Many folks are put off by the all or nothing stance - especially since a large number of our members have actually evolved from former compound shooters - a natural evolution of gun to compound to trad.  I think better wording on the TBG application is a good idea as discussed above.
> -We should encourage compound hunters to join us in our hunts on PUBLIC lands (shoots or private lands, no).  We get them stump shooting around camp at lunch with a loaned recurve, we'll gain more members than a booth with flyers at Buck-0-rama.  That is how I got to know this group.
> ...



Very well said Steve. I completely understand where you're coming from. I can target shoot with a 35# trad bow all day long but when it comes to getting what's needed for a kill, the trad bows pose a problem. 45# on a trad bow has me so worried about compromising my rehab'd shoulder, that I can't concentrate on the shot. As much as I love trad archery, I refuse to cause more injury that would stop me from bowhunting altogether. 





dpoole said:


> Sorry if i upset some fine tbg members/officers. Thanks for all you do and have done in the past, Was just trying to ask what we could do to make tbg better. some great ideas and comments were presented here. That shows people care or there would have been no opinions posted.




I think most folks are glad you brought it up.


----------



## bownarrow (Jul 31, 2010)

Marty, looks like you've got plenty of sponsors but you have my support as well.

Chris, I beleive the way it is stated is that "when you bowhunt...".
For those members who like to hunt with traditional gear and like deer meat but don't have the hunting time that others do, firearm hunting near the end of the season may be the only chance they have to fill the family larder. 

Economy being what it is, many people may NEED that meat and game meat is definitely healthier. I'm sure all those deer you killed during your unemployment came in pretty handy but most of the members don't get near as much time to hunt as we would like.


----------



## LanceColeman (Jul 31, 2010)

Steve,

Well done friend.... well done. Here's an intresting scenerio I am a member of the traditional muzzleloaders association. Their founding and charter members as well as officers will tell you first hand right quick and immediately.

""We are NOT about gaining popularity, getting new members and great member participation.""

""We are simply about preserving the heritage of traditional muzzleloaders.""

To me that rings they don't care if you join, if they get bigger, if they promote smoke poles or anything. Which if thats their mission statement thats fine by me (I am a member.. actually I just joined for the patch!) But sooner later one day, if it's not promoted and members sought ya gonna run out.

I think TBG needs to figure out what type org it is. Does it want to change a few rules to entice more And maybe get more member participation??  Or does it wish to keep on going the same direction it's going now. Were not most of these rules placed in effect when the president and founder of GBA split away from TBG way back when and created GBA?

Please note when I say change a few things I am not in any way shape form or fashion thinking the org. should remove or lose it's integrity and original mission statement by any means. But sometimes throughout the years and years of influence from the shiftings of power and leadership , the mission becomes blurry and the integrity becomes misconstrued.

 I mean  we've already been told by management we can't bash or say anything ill on this thread about TBG.. But others can praise the org as high as they wish....... which promotes exactly one side of the story... So where and how does that leave those of us past members with previous issues?. And how does that make us feel our opinions matter? Makes me feel mine matters as much now  as it did when I was told by an officer of TBG "no big loss you only showed up at a few hunts anyway."  I resigned immediately.

Every orginization needs more members. Alot focuses on bringing in the new. Man new members are the bomb. They burst at the seems with enthusiam, they wish to be a part and do something. eventually 50% of those lose that, and half of whats left loses it to the point of leaving the org. Do you remember Keith when he first joined?? That man was pumped and wanted to make a difference. Can you imagine what it would be like if his mind was changed and he decided to give it another try? What ever Happened to Cohutta?? Jeff Roberts was work HORSE. Yet I don't even see him post on forums anymore. Before thats misread I don't think Jeff has issue with TBG at all. I think he has other intrests and committments. But what if he was re ignited and rejoined the fold at the potential he once assumed?


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 31, 2010)

Well guys I've been planning to join for a couple of years now!  You know what they say about good intentions.  I appreciate the guys willing to vouch for me!  Jeff I'll send you a PM with my e-mail addy for the application.  I got one last year at a hunt, but can't find it.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 31, 2010)

All I've got to say is, I have been informed on more than one occasion, that I can play around with the bows all I want, but come the end of every season there had better be meat in the freezer.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jul 31, 2010)

Dpoole we need things stirred up every now and then.  Best way to preserve/promote traditional bowhunting, get a bow in kids hands.  TBG does that better than any organization in the state of GA that I know of.  That and the many friendships I have formed are why I am a member and work so hard for TBG.
Marty emailed you an application.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 31, 2010)

Check is in the mail Jeff!


----------



## Dennis (Jul 31, 2010)

This has been a real good thread because i think it has gotten a lot of people thinking. I support TBG because im a trad hunter and i choose to hang out with the people i have become friends with. Im also a member of 2 other clubs one is trad only and the other is both compound and trad. but i shoot in the trad class. I dont give a hoot what other people shoot and i mostly hunt with compounders here around the house, I choose my friends not because of what they shoot but because of who they are. In all 3 clubs im in you don't have to be a member to shoot or hunt with them. Back to the point i think this thread has been good for everybody, It has gotten a lot of people thinking and a lot of people have said some real good things and i think some good things will come from all the comments said here.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jul 31, 2010)

I hate to stand up and voice my opinion, because I'm not really an active member.  I haven't been an officer, helped set up any shoots or worked at any events.  Heck, I haven't even attended any hunts.  But I have payed my dues to help support the organization financially.

I think this thread was long overdue.  Some changes need to be made.  And as Lance said, both sides need to be heard.  You can't discount the views of the people you're trying to attract as members.

Just to throw this out there, and this thought crossed my mind several times when I first joined,...Why in the world would I want to join TBG?  What are the benefits of membership?  I can already attend every hunt they have, and shoot in every tournament.  As an associate member, I can't vote.  Other than a newsletter, there aren't any tangible benefits to entice me to part with my hard earned money.

Should we take some ideas from the TBOF?  They certainly seem to be heading in the right direction.  The attendance at their State Shoot is impressive, and seems to grow every year.  What I can't understand is the fact that there are people who drive THROUGH Georgia to get to their shoots (where incidentally everyone who enters is thereby a member of TBOF), but never show up at ours.  What are they doing right?


----------



## matt schuster (Jul 31, 2010)

This has been a good thread, and I don't see anything in here that should upset anyone.   Some of the "why can I shoot a gun, but not a compound," I already addressed, but keep in mind, I am no longer an officer and do not really have the right to speak for TBG, but I can speak about what has happened in the past.  

First, TBG was formed to be a hunter-oriented organization, not a hunt club.   It wasn't organized to put on hunts or lease land or any of that.    The first dozen years of the club, there were no TBG hunts.    The reason they are poorly attended is that most of the members have plenty of places to hunt and partners to hunt with and they don't feel the need to go on one.   For the most part, I am not willing to give up a weekend hunting one of my spots to go hunt public land that I don't know.    It doesn't mean that TBG isn't a hunting based organization.    What kept it hunting based was the kind of 3D shoots it put on, and a newsletter full of hunting stories.   What is was and still is, is a great place to meet folks, many of whom are die-hard traditional bowhunters.    Some of my best hunting buddies now are guys I would not have met if TBG had not existed.    Also, TBG doesn't need to decide what kind of organization is is, it has always been consistent but folks sometimes think that because it is a hunter-focused organization that it should put on big successful hunts somewhere, and I don't have any idea how a club could do that unless it had massive amounts of land or money.     Public hunts will never draw a lot of folks, but can be real fun for those that do go, and that is all that matters.  

The goal of TBG has never been to to the biggest club around either.    Our goal, at least when I was an officer, was to be a fun, fraternal organization that promoted hunting with a traditional bow and to put on events that the members would enjoy.   Nothing more - it still seems to do a pretty good job at that.   I just got a call from Keith Bruner, who is riding out west right now to elk hunt with two guys he probably would not have met except for TBG.     One more thing I will emphasize again - the ONLY things an associate can't do is vote or hold office.    They can head a committee, put on a shoot, write articles for the newsletters, and bring any issue they want up to the board.     Personally, it wouldn't upset me if the split membership went away (after all, how can we turn our back on these old, decrepit, hunters like like Steve Sheets who are falling apart and have to go back to compounds. . .lol), but that is just the way it is and it really is not that big of an issue for most folks.


----------



## LanceColeman (Jul 31, 2010)

Matt,

You are truly one of the better people I have met through TBG and I have never had an issue with you in  any way shape or form. I have more respect for you than any other member.

I think the only thing I gather from this membership difference is voting and holding office. However, one must realize....... VOTING is power, and holding the office is the influence of the direction the org. takes.

I know several guys that have been officers and when I asked one "you runnin AGAIN!?!?" he say "what choice do I have Lance, no one else is willing to step up." (If that doesn't whisper "the passion flees." nothing does.)

Everyone is all super focused on getting kids involved. This is the future of traditional bowhunting. I am all for getting kids involved. However. Kids do not drive, kids do not go somehwere without parents permission, and kids cannot get up and tell someone to drive them 80 miles to a shoot! You have to apeal as much to the parent as the child.

TBG has placed such emphasis on it's shoots instead of it's hunts because of a couple things Matt. Like you said, why would I want to drive 3-6 hours to go on a hunt on public land I know nothing of when I can drive 5 minutes and be sitting in prime turf with the right to tell anyone that walks under me they are tresspassing and need to leave now.

So the shoots.. they bring in money.... they bring in people.... they bring in focus. But such is the mission statement of the TBG to keep it a hunting based grounded group, yet tournaments and shoots are the main focus??

The pond grows stagnant. For two reasons, as stated lack of participation. Take it from someone who has been there, no matter how deep your passion runs eventually even the most passionate will become burned out. The other is the same routine. It grows no larger it changes none.

It's not only missing member participation and help. It's missing fire. heads need to knock together, things need to change, new ideas need to not only be thought out, but placed in to effect.

The last thing I would ever wish to see ANY orginization do is lose it's grounding. And orginization is created based upon it's grounding and original purpose. And that should never be forgotten or lost.

But even the finest of cars grow rusty and eventually, need a new paint job. It's still the same car.

I blame the same thing for this as I blame for many of todays short comings.... VIDEO GAMES and MTV reality shows!


----------



## matt schuster (Jul 31, 2010)

Chris, I don't know you, so please don't take this the wrong way but has anyone discounted anyone's views?    And frankly, if you are looking for anything beyond making some friends and having some fun, then you probably don't need to join TBG.   What do you want - a free hat??    Heck,  other than the banquet, you can come make friends and have fun without being a member and that is perfectly ok, I would shoot with anytime.   Personally, I couldn't do that without being a member, but that is just me. 

As for TBOF is set up differently than TBG in that you can't participate unless you are a member.     TBG would be  a lot bigger if we did the same thing but I don't know how we could do that after all this time, but it is certainly an idea.      I am a TBOF member and I am pretty sure that they put on 2 or 3 shoots, have a website that is also their newsletter, and that is it.    They have come within a hairs breath of disbanding due to lack of participation (couldn't find officers) and had to discontinue their paper newsletter.    Still, it is a great organization, and their shoots are big, well-attended, and extremely well-done.    Way back when there were not a lot of shoots, TBOF's spring shoot started and became very popular.   GA has a big one too, The Southeastern, and folks would drive from all over the eastern half of the country to attend both of these shoots.    Back then, TBG chose to support the Southeastern, not compete with it.       By the time the Southestern went away, there was a trad shoot somewhere every weekend and TBG has never been able to get a big, meaningful, shoot going again because there is nothing particularly special about a shoot nowadays.   Florida's Spring shoot has a lot of heritage and thankfully, has remained very strong, but overall, TBG does a hole lot more than TBOF - unfortunately, that also means that it does a whole lot more small events.


----------



## rastaman (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm a lifetime regular member (got in on the cheap when the club needed an infusion of funds for targets several years ago).  i hang out primarily on TG, but am spending more time lately over here.  i used to be more active in TBG but due to circumstances i couldn't control, i've  had to spend most of my time close to home.  i hunt with a longbow only.  
i still support the TBG through donations to the banquet and an occassional check to be used for the youth.  I told Joel a while back that giving money (for me) is easy.  Those that give of their time are giving a much more valuable commodity in my opinion.
i will continue to support TBG as long as it continues to serve the youth.  
i hope to finally meet some of you folks at the banquet next week.


----------



## matt schuster (Jul 31, 2010)

Lance, I appreciate the kind words and you are right - the pond does sometimes grow stagnant.   I guess the big question is what to do about it.       I am a perfect example of an old-time TBG member.   If I go to a shoot, it is only to support the club.   I could care less about attending a shoot again in my life, and I can list about forty old TBG members who feel the same way.    I would rather go hunting.    And like you, I am not likely to attend a public land hunt either so therein lies the dilemma.    I do like newsletter, and I like to go to the banquet to see old friends and make some new ones, but even that isn't the priority it once was.   I almost decided to skip it this year to deer hunt in south Florida.    Anyway,  the club lives off new blood who do like to shoot, and will show up and work.   If it ever gets to the point where not enough guys agree to hold office, the club will fold.     That will be a shame, but will likely happen one day and as sad as that will be, we will all still have our hunting buddies and get plenty of days in the woods.    

As for voting, I can't argue with you on that being the power, but it is what it is, and can only be changed by a change in the by-laws.     I would not be against unsplitting the membership.    That is certainly possible, but unlikely, especially if folks choose not to join and get involved.    If we all chose to join only organizations that we agree with 100% of the time, there wouldn't be any organizations.  .  . lol.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 31, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> Matt,
> 
> You are truly one of the better people I have met through TBG and I have never had an issue with you in  any way shape or form. I have more respect for you than any other member.
> 
> ...



I started a bass fishing club some years ago as president for 1st 2yrs. I stepped down and left club after 3rd year. It lasted one more year and was over so with that being said you need the office holders to be the driving force regardless of the direction it takes and they need to set the agenda and stick with it(all hard unpaid work!) and if they aren't doing that job someone needs to recognize it and make the neccessary changes to get it going again.

Donnie's question was "What is the TBG?" and honestly so far thru this thread I haven't figured it out yet. Is it for "trad bowhunters" or for "trad archers"?
Is it stagnant or does it have a present agenda with a game plan? Has anyone set a goal for membership numbers or a plan to get there?

I've been on 2 TBG hunts. 1 had a huge gathering(Oconee) w little hunting and the other had 8 hardcore hunters and nothing else. The state shoot was great as well(food,fun,fellowship).


----------



## Dennis (Jul 31, 2010)

When we gather at public land that has a lot of game we hunt alot and when we gather at a good place to camp and enjoy just being there we eat and stump shoot. I have been on several hunts and it seems it depends on where we have it and if's it early in the season or later when everybody is burned out.


----------



## matt schuster (Jul 31, 2010)

I guess I will try and answer you but I am repeating myself on most of this stuff.   It was started by a bunch of hard-core traditional bowhunters as a fraternal organization.   Period.    We had shoots because having a shoot was an excuse to get together when it wasn't hunting season.    We had no lofty goals other than to make friends and have some fun.   At the time, there was no internet, no Tradgang, and if you shot traditional, it was not easy to meet like-minded folks.     When I picked up a longbow twenty-five years ago, I did not know one soul who shot a stickbow.    Back then, guys would drive a long way to go to a traditional shoots and our small shoots would draw 100+ folks.     At the shoots, we attracted plenty of guys who liked to punch foam, some were hunters, some not, and they were welcome too and encouraged to join.   Somethere along the line, I think when Joey Buchanan or Biggie Hoffman was president and I was editor, we began to try and promote traditional archery a bit,  and we began publishing a nice hunting-oriented newsletter.    We did not promote the winners of our tournaments, we kept the newsletter focused on hunting stories.      Our first banquet was held back then with Wensel Brothers as speakers and was a huge success.      Traditional Bowhunting/archery went through quite a boom and other state organizations popped up and so did some local ones like NGT and Tomochichi and there was a shoot somewhere within driving distance almost every weekend.      Shoots without the rich history of the Southeastern or TBOF Spring shoot became less successful as shoots in general became less special.    Over that time, there was always  a group who wanted  TBG to put on more shoots and another that wanted less shoots.    Some want hunts, some don't.     What has been constant is that TBG, at its essence, has been a fraternal organization.    A place to make friends, find a used bow, get some hunting advice from a master (like RC), or maybe get some guys together to form a lease.   Nothing more.    Buckbacks, if you have been to a few events, and read this stuff, and still don't know what TBG is about then I can't help you or am just not explaining it right.    TBG is not a politcal group pushing a trad-only season, it is not a group that is going to form a shooting league, and it is not going to lease ten thousand acres to hunt on.   It is, quite simply, a place to make friends and enjoy the fellowship of watching an arrow in flight.    I will tell you why I remain a member:   Danny Williams (RIP), Joey Buchanan, Biggie Hoffman, Keith Bruner, Joel Smith, Larry "Pathfinder" Crane, Sam Roberts, Don Buckner, Greg Clark,  Jeff Harris, DD Quillian, David Waldrop, Kathy Slaughter, Gene & Larry,  Larry (RIP) and Jeanine Marchesseau, Mike Kinney, Jim Kinney, Avery Beall, Gary "The Rev" Williams, Leon Scott, Ray Hammond, Jim Norris, Mike Norris, Bob Farley, Grady Brantley,  . . . . I could go on and fill up another page with the friendships made and enriched through TBG.       

Can you tell I have no life and absolutely nothing to do today?


----------



## matt schuster (Jul 31, 2010)

I should put on here again that I don't speak officially for TBG at all and have been relatively uninvolved except for MCing the banquet for the last half-dozen years. . . . if any of the current officers want to correct or add, please do.


----------



## LanceColeman (Jul 31, 2010)

matt schuster said:


> Can you tell I have no life and absolutely nothing to do today?



It's raining here and I'm trapped inside


----------



## matt schuster (Jul 31, 2010)

Raining. . .you're lucky - its a hundred degrees and eighty percent humidity in Warrenton.   I can't remember when I last saw rain. . . .


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jul 31, 2010)

Matt, I just wanted to respond to this, but frankly feel like we're beating a dead horse.



matt schuster said:


> ......has anyone discounted anyone's views?


  IMO, when you don't allow someone to vote, you are absolutely discounting their views.  Basically, you're telling them their opinions on issues are irrelevant.

Steve and Lance have made some excellent points above, and I feel like anything I say will be redundant.  I just hope we can all come together, and make some changes for the good of TBG.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey Shusta,

Thanks for taking the time to share the history of TBG!!!!!!!
You have done well sir, very well!


----------



## matt schuster (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks Al.    And Chris,  I don't disagree - you, Lance, and Steve all make good points and , in essence, you are right, no vote - no real power.        But keep in mind that without associate members, the club will fail.   Because there will be no new regulars and no new blood to do the work.   So officers do listen to to them, so their views are heard.     If enough make the case for a certain position,  maybe the club will change.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks Matt


----------



## Gordief (Jul 31, 2010)

thanks matt for all the names of some good people,50percent of 'em
i have rubbed shoulders w/ & have enjoyed their company &
hunting tails...not to mention their passion for traditional
bowhunting.

i think those who where/are in TBG before the inter-net understand its purpose.

a group of guys on the northside of atlanta understood what
TBG was & was not... and north ga. traditional  ARCHERY was hatched.

matt just meant to say thanks ,for the names...and your years of service to TBG.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jul 31, 2010)

CHRIS

If having your point of view seriously considered is that important to you, it is a simple fix.

Spend a year as an associate member, make the commitment required, become a ewgular member.  I will gladly sponsor you.

Once a regular member, you will have one vote as majority rules.

And as far as that goes, it is the majority of the members that bother to show up for the business meeting, which is usually the hard core center of the TBG and a few others.  

If you want change, attempt to change it from within.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jul 31, 2010)

Jack it is not the majority of the members that show up to the meeting before the banquet, it is a majority of regular members.  At this time that would mean 41 regular members would have to vote for or against something for the by-laws to be changed.


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 31, 2010)

robert carter said:


> just curious..how many people on this thread other than matt, chris and myself hunt 100% trad for big game?rc



me!!!!


----------



## pine nut (Jul 31, 2010)

me to!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jul 31, 2010)

PAPALAPIN said:


> CHRIS
> 
> If having your point of view seriously considered is that important to you, it is a simple fix.
> 
> ...



Jack, I am a regular member.



Jeff Kitchens said:


> Jack it is not the majority of the members that show up to the meeting before the banquet, it is a majority of regular members.  At this time that would mean 41 regular members would have to vote for or against something for the by-laws to be changed.



Jeff, on average, how many regulars show up for the meeting?


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jul 31, 2010)

OK...I stand corrected by both Jeff and Chris

I knew I did not want to get in the middle of this.  I always say I will stay out of it...I always open my mouth...I always stuff my foot in it...one of these days I will learn


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jul 31, 2010)

Chris for the past couple of years it has been about 25-30.


----------



## matt schuster (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeff,  I think a change can also be made by a unanimous vote of the officers - right?     It's been awhile since I read the by-laws.  

To do a vote of the regulars, it would require a mailing and a ballot.    The problem with many clubs set up like this is that it takes a majority of the regular membership to pass a resolution, and they can't even get a majority to return the ballot and vote.    Sad but true.     But is reflects our society where so few people even vote in local and national elections.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Aug 1, 2010)

You are correct Matt.


----------



## bownarrow (Aug 1, 2010)

Chris, you made a very good point when you mentioned the dead horse. Unfortunately this horse refuses to die. We have beat this horse periodically for at least three years now. The rules are the rules and as Lance and others have pointed out they are the very integrity of the club's structure, they are the walls that hold the roof up.

Matt, I appreciate you stepping into the breech, even if it's partly because you had the time on your hands. As many of you know, that's not a problem I have these days so it's good that the rest of you have kept this discussion going. Matt has done a good job with all his posts here but one sentence distills it down to what TBG is and should remain: "a place to make friends and enjoy the fellowship of watching an arrow in flight". 

Speaking as the president, it is my duty to uphold the club's bylaws and to honor the principles and ideals it was founded on, as well as the memories of those founders---this is the traditional bowhunters of Georgia and traditions are founded on memories. I've said this before and i will say it again: if the club should decide to dilute it's principles, so be it. In my opinion at that point it will no longer be TBG and I will feel no need to belong.

Several here have asked why they would want to belong to an organization that already allows them to enjoy most of it's benefits without joining, others have asked why they'd want to belong to an organization that limits their control (i.e. : voting).

My question to you is why DO you ? The reasons most people join clubs are because they want to be a part of it. If we change the rules to accommodate everyone who comes along, it is no longer what it was and there is no longer a reason to belong. 

Lance has spoken very eloquently of  "sleeping under the stars" , not under any "tent". This club was started by men who didn't want to be under the big tent. They never intended for it to be a club that everyone would want to or should want to belong to. I am very certain of this point because I have spoken at length with several of the founding members. It's early growth and longevity (for this kind of an organization that admittedly and intentionally speaks to a very narrow slice of the archery community) tells me that they got it right.

Does anyone here appreciate a friend, politician, company or anything else that never takes a stand ? 

Here's mine, it's been the same for as long as I have been a voting member: if you enjoy shooting and hunting with simple, traditional style bows and spending time with others who feel the same way, join us as an associate member, we welcome you with open arms. If, after a year, you enjoy the club and it's members and activities enough to commit to it's rules, submit an application for regular membership. 

I would hope that you would come to the club with a desire and an attitude to help the club as Donnie has demonstrated with his original post and many others have with their responses. If after becoming a regular member you feel that the club needs to change, feel free to generate support for your position and change the bylaws by vote. If it gets to that point you won't have to worry about me getting in anyone's way---I'll be sleeping under the stars with some of the friends I've made through TBG.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 1, 2010)

I have been reading these post and want to thank Matt and Joel for speaking up and trying to explain the way TBG was setup. Actually the original bylaws for TBG were written by Judge Earnest Gilbert and we could not understand them. When TBG incorporated several years ago Matt and myself wrote them in layman terms and had them approved by the membership. The main reason for the two tier membership continuing when we became incorporated was there was a strong contingent of shooters that did not hunt with traditional bows that wanted to change the direction of the orginization. We discussed this point alot and realized that associates would make up most of the membership and would change us from the Traditional Bowhunters of Ga to the target shooters of Ga. Soo.... we left that in the bylaws. I feel that now it needs to be looked at again. We setup at the Buckarama in Atlanta once and we got a few members. Unless the booth is donated to us we lose money on the deal. We have gained more members thru our youth program exposing us to thousands of people thru the years. Mike Kenny and myself started the youth program back in 1995 and that is where a lot of volunteers time and TBG money has gone. Our first TBG hunt was held at Cohutta and has expanded since that time.As in anything there is a happy medium in events whether it is hunts or shoots. I think that there have been some very good points brought up that should be discussed further. What is TBG and what it stands for has been discussed for years and is not a new subject. We are a traditional bowhunting orginization . We try to educate the public on what traditional bowhunting is and how proficent a hunting weapon is that we choose to use. We do a good job with the youth program  and at events such as Unicoi Outdoor Days but we can do better but we all need to step up and do better. Elections coming up next year so we need people to step up and help out.


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 1, 2010)

I hate to do this to you Joel... but you rest my case. Lets remove every paragraph save two from your post so your true meaning is priority.



bownarrow said:


> Speaking as the president, it is my duty to uphold the club's bylaws and to honor the principles and ideals it was founded on, as well as the memories of those founders---this is the traditional bowhunters of Georgia and traditions are founded on memories. I've said this before and i will say it again: if the club should decide to dilute it's principles, so be it. In my opinion at that point it will no longer be TBG and I will feel no need to belong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joel ol friend no ones asking TBG to not be TBG. As I stated the integrity of the org. needs to be held on to for the sake of the true identity of the orginization.

Yet the majority view from the war veteran work horses of the org such as yourself all ring the same "Our way or the highway." You've basically just posted. you get in you vote to change it, you don't have to worry about me being in your way because I am out the door. Basically if anything changes you quit.

I know the amount of work you poor in to the org. Joel. You and I have never always saw eye to eye. But we have managed to see eye to eye on many occasions.. One thing I do know is you've been a   part of TBG and gave it your all for alot longer than many here realize..... and like me... you aren't the same age now as you were when you first backed a TBG trailer in to my driveway the night before an outdooradventure day. As we age we get honery and more set in our ways. We also grow closer to our last days....If you allow the org. to become just as honery and set?? it approaches it's last days as well. When someone the value and experience of a member such as you publically voices," if it changes I'm out." How does that effect the rest of the vote?? Especially of those that know how deeply you are involved and how much work you do?

In all seriousness........ the pond grows stagnant... there's not enough current..... Current can only be generated and the flow controlled by members. You can speak of the original intent of a hunting based org. all you wish. but the org. is more centered around it's shoots and the banquet than anything else these days. I'm not saying thats a bad thing, I'm just saying a deeper look at the original purpose and what it has become today may be needed.

There's alot of websites and orginizations that never set out to be the biggest, or the best. But as they grow thoughts and directions do change. Some try and justify the change, some fight it, some deny it. It matters not how you approach it, sometimes that change is needed regardless. Like I said, I am a member of "TMA" And they'll tell you very quickly they have no desire to gain membership, become popular, or even promote their cause. It's all about "preserving the heritage" Well here's an intresting lil scenerio........... when ya run out of members and the founders die off. how ya gonna preserve anything then??

You have as an example 140 members on average........between 20-40 of them have voting power, will vote or show up at meetings to discuss changes in the org.... and about 15 of the members actually do 90% of the work. So how do you reach out and light a fire under the rest of those members?? What can you do to maintain the integrity of the org. as well as influence members to become more active?? Well why would the asoc. wish to?? they have no say so, no vote, no control of the direction. All you can hope for is their desire. I used to run an archery club. Ask me after 2 days of dragging 3-D targets over 100acres exactly how much desire I had left.

Is there any way to "spice up" the shoots in order to get higher turn outs??

Anyway to procure a slice of hunting heaven for a couple days for a hunt??

Anything extra that will not break the bank that the org can do on it's events calender??

Is there anything you can come up with that focuses on the members, their participation and their sheer enjoyment?? Not the boy scouts, not the adventure day, not teaching yuth or kids, not getting out the word. something that is designed and focused on the members and their participation and enjoyment?


----------



## Al33 (Aug 1, 2010)

In my humble opinion, this is not a case of "TBG way or the highway". Any president/officer of any organization is sworn to uphold it's bylaws and/or constitution even if he/she may not agree with some of them. I applaud Joel for for protecting our bylaws in the face of scrutiny by those who think they should be different and changed without due process. A prime example of a president NOT abiding by the constitution he was sworn to protect should be evident to all.

Lance, you speak of elders as being ornery and set in their ways and that may be true for some but certainly not all, and what may be perceived as ornery to some may actually be wisdom which often comes with age also.

Folks, I view this thread as being a healthy one for TBG if for no other reason than it has shed some much needed light about TBG's intents and purposes. I appreciate everyone that has stepped up and shared their thoughts and concerns because it has been an education for me and many others as well I am sure. I have been a regular member never serving nor having a desire to serve as an officer in TBG. I gladly served my year as an associate member and had no problems with doing so but if the bylaws were changed to eliminate the associate membership I would not abandon TBG for that alone, but I also suspect doing so will bring about changes that will make it less attractive and undermine what TBG has been and is all about. If it ever gets to a point where it is more of a competitive type organization versus a hunting organization there will be many arguments and debates about shooting rules and there will be factions that think the rules should be scored one way while others think not and this will create more fertile ground for resentment which leads to frustration that leads to giving up.

First and foremost, I am a traditional bow hunter but I am not exclusively a traditional bow hunter like some. If I HAD to choose only one type weapon to hunt with I would choose my trad bows. TBG provides me with opportunities to share my passions with like minded individuals at shoots that help make me a better hunter as well as hunts where I can put my trad hunting skills to the test, but that is only part of the benefits I reap. I also reap some of the best and most honest friends one could ever ask for not to mention having some grand times whether I kill something or not or score big on the course.
I'm not suggesting the annual dues be raised  but you just can't put a price on that so I feel great about the few dollars I spend to support TBG. I always make efforts to buy from vendors who help support TBG even though I may get what I need elsewhere cheaper. For me, I could not continue reap these benefits without feeling obligated to support TBG even if it only meant paying my dues for an associate membership.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 1, 2010)

All of this has been good i think next saturday night might be even better


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 1, 2010)

Ya know what Al ol buddy. I left a tiny bit of that nail head sticking up and I apreciate you walkin by and driving it the rest of the way home.

I wish no one to take offense to what I am about to say. Because I am pointing a finger at no one. But to answer your statement of Wisdom Al. I'm over twice as old as my oldest daughter. And she proves to me constantly on a weekly basis that just because I'm that much older?? does NOT MEAN I'm  that much smarter.

It's not about wisdom Al. It's about the ability to preserve a heritage and at the same time promote and involve others in that heritage. It's about taking a piece of coal from your fire and using it to ignite someone elses fire. It's about maintaining your integrity and believing in something and at the same time be willing to adjust enough to get others fires burning. It's a delicate balance of preserving the old, but adjusting enough to draw in the new.

If you cannot get other fires burning Al. Where do you pass the wisdom down to?If everyones fire is burning super hot why has the website not been updated?? why is there a problem with member help and participation? WHY does a club with over 100 plus members have issues getting more than 20 people together to discuss business matters??

Quite honestly?? There's more smoldering Coals than bonfires in the ranks.. 

 Mines been out too long. 

 It's time for me to stop pokin yall with a stick and get on to more serious matters . Like bowseason.....
Good luck boys. I meant no harm by my postings......I was simply trying to allow some INsight from the OUTside.... I truly wish you the best in all you do. Peace


----------



## Al33 (Aug 1, 2010)

Brother Lance, you make some wonderful points and you might be surprised to know I agree with you on many of them. I respect you and all others here for voicing your opinions and concerns and letting TBG know why you are no longer a member or not a member at all. Sharing an opinion(s) is often not an easy thing to do especially when you have to do do it on the keyboard and not in person. Opinions DO matter because they are the winds that inflate the sails that keep the ship moving. As long as we do not take opposing opinions personally we will make progress and I think everyone who has responded in this thread has done so sincerely and honestly without making it personal.

One of these nights I hope you and I can poke a hunting campfire somewhere and make some sparks fly into the night air.


----------



## bownarrow (Aug 1, 2010)

Lance, no offense taken. You and I have been closer in mind and spirit sometimes than you know. Appreciate the OUTside view, a little daylight never hurt anybody with honest intentions.

Rereading my post, I can see how it could be read as "taking my ball and going home". Nothing of the kind, I realize there are many who would not see that as a threat but a blessing. 

Here's the way I should have put it: If the club should ever change in such a fundamental way as some advocate, then I won't have  to quit TBG, it won't exist for me. 

And I'll be okay with that, I'll have my memories and my methods that TBG and its good people have given me. I'm gettin closer to that big campfire every day and when I get there I want to be able to look ol Dan and the rest straight in the eye. 

Good luck to all. Do what your heart tells you to do, that's what I plan to do....


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 1, 2010)

I guess I will open my mouth again and risk swallowing my foot.

To me, it all boils down to  "is it worth it...to me"

I take part in an organization with full consideration of it's pros and cons strictly from my point of view.  With that in mind I weigh my options based on  "is it worth it to me to take part" 

 If the answer is "yes", I will participate and contribute what I can and support in ways that I can.

If the answer is "no", then I will walk away to something more to my liking, wishing everyone the best in their efforts.

I've been a regular member long enought that I can't remember how long I have been one.  Senility at work.

Well, I've hung in this long, not letting others actions and words drive me off, so I guess it has been worth it so far...to me.

Actually, I like the TBG, I like the way it is set up, I like what it stands for.  There are some minor issues with which I do not agree, but these have been set in place by the majority of the regular members and I will live with them.

It is still worth it to me.

I don't know what these guys are gonna have to do to drive me off, but when that happens, and "it is not worth it to me any more"  I will walk away.

I think everyone should stand by this philosophy.   If the TBG is not worth it to you...walk away...find a group that better coincides with your wishes and your way of thinking, and join up.

I appreciate what the officers and the hard core inner circle of the TBG have developed, and continue to provide.

As a member, I will support the consensus of the voting membership, and do  what I can, when I can, and to the level that I can, to support it's endeavors.

If I see things that I think should change, I will work from within the organization to change them, accept the things I cannot change, and hopefully have the wisdom to know the difference.


----------



## schleylures (Aug 2, 2010)

robert carter said:


> Just curious..how many people on this thread other than Matt, Chris and myself hunt 100% trad for big game?RC



I did last year and intend on this year. Except for turkey hunting I used a shootgun.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 2, 2010)

I would like to just make two short comments.

TBG is not stagnant and is an ever changing medium. This is evident by the large number of kids and younger people who show up at the TBG shoots.
TBG is a Traditional Bowhunting organization. Anybody who thinks our "tournaments" are serious affairs has never been to one of the ASA or similar archery events.
Our shoots are more of a gathering of like minded friends and 90% would not even bother with a score card except for the friendly rivalry that exists.
Without the shoots, with an exception of some hunts, most that have originated here, we would only see each other at the banquet.
I have seen a few clubs and organizations ruined and eventually disbanded due to a small group of individuals who did not agree with the core ideals of the organization and came into power to make changes. Change is not always the right answer.


----------



## BkBigkid (Aug 2, 2010)

I have sat here and read every thread, 
I looked at joining the TBG a few years Back when I started shooting Trad. I read the Application and it sounded to me that if you wanted to join even as a associate member you had to be sponsored? Awwight I quit looking at the Application and went on about my Business and never Looked at it again. Do I have to be sponsored to join? (My reading of it) Ok what am I going to get out of it that I haven't already gotten?  there is no members only benefit?  I am a Officer in a FREE Motorcycle Riding club I know what it takes to get members active from experence. We went from a group of 5 active to over 70-80 active in the local chapter of 200 members. 


I have read all the post here and attend what I can Because of work and Others interests. I can tell you that in any organization communication is  Key! I don't remember Who it was, But a e-mail list was started a year or two ago. I received about three e-mails total about tbg Hunts then nothing else for months. I do not know if MEMBERS get a monthly e-mail with a upcoming calendar. (if they don't then they should!) with anything Free or with Paid memberships there has to be some Perks or Benefits to Keep the members Interested. I saw several posts on here saying the TBG has 130 and about 20 active members.  You want active members then communicate to them Electronically!  I hate to say it But the TBG is lacking on the communication Part. We may shoot Traditional but we need to communicate with every available avenue in todays world. Who has time to wait on Snail mail or a Phone list? At least that is what I see as a outsider or non member.  Members need to be informed as to what the org is doing. How can they participate if they do not know the were the trailer is going to be? If they know they can Help. I have been the one sending Weekly e-mails out,and it takes some extra work but if the officers and Voting members want to do more to promote the sport then communicate at todays speed a quarterly News letter doesn't get all the Info out.   

I am Glad this was Brought up as I truly enjoy shooting Trad archery but until this thread I admit I did not know a lot of things about the TBG and I am sure Others are in the same boat as I am.  I am on the fence about Joining, I could go either way.  It isn't a dues Issue but a why am I joining and what am I paying Dues for?


----------



## markland (Aug 2, 2010)

This does get brought up from year to year and always seems to be an issue with the requirement of having to hunt with Trad equipment.  Also the target shooting question gets brung up again as well.  I think Jeff and the other officers addressed it as well so no need in rehashing that again, but the TBG has always been about hunting, not target shooting and like many have said, the target shoots were just another reason, outside of hunting, to get everyone together.  I have seen a steady decline in teh involvement with many of the hunts and for me it is mostly work and family related, but I feel for others, it is purely for selfish reasons as many people do not have alot of time to hunt anymore and since all the TBG hunts are on public ground now, the success rate is very low so many people prefer to use thier time to hunt more productive areas or hunt more successfully.  It has turned into the hunt results over the hunt experience and that has definitely been a change I have noticed in many people over the years.  I don't want to rehash all that has been said, but it again gets down to the main point that regular membership is for those that hunt with Trad equipment and I have always wondered about the gun issue as well, but I know the reasons for that and with the growing up of my daughter as well as some physical issues in the past, I have taken a gun out myself, but almost always I will be toting a recurve for my hunting.  You cannot please everybody, but any organization has to have a solid base to stand on and constant changing and modifying of that base only distorts and clouds the initail reasons for establishing the organization in the 1st place.  By laws are in place for a reason and I feel like we should stand by and support them or else just turn the club into another bowhunting organization or just hunting/target shooting organization as well.  This is the Tradional Bowhunters of GA, what is confusing about that??


----------



## Dennis (Aug 2, 2010)

Well said


----------



## fountain (Aug 2, 2010)

ChrisSpikes said:


> Should we take some ideas from the TBOF?  They certainly seem to be heading in the right direction.  The attendance at their State Shoot is impressive, and seems to grow every year.  What I can't understand is the fact that there are people who drive THROUGH Georgia to get to their shoots (where incidentally everyone who enters is thereby a member of TBOF), but never show up at ours.  What are they doing right?



the tbof is a great organization and have a lot going for them.  for the past 2 years we have been it has grown noticeably.  i think we should borrow from the tbof in the shoot department..cause they put on a great shoot in a very organized fashion..not that the tbg doesnt cause i enjoy myslef at every event.  countless times the rules get brought up by others at other shoots that would come that cant compete for score for some reason or another..ooo well, but it is turning people away and ultimately we are losing out on memberships being attained.  i know this has been brought up numerous times and i myself have asked about it once or twice, but it may be something to consider


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Aug 2, 2010)

Well, I am an associate member who joined last year  at the banquet. I don't know much about the history of the TBG and of it past issues until  this thread. I am going to apply for the regular membership  on Saturday, if I can get a sponsor. I have been for the most part satisfied with the 30.00 dollars I spent to join. A few shoots and I got my money's worth. 

Rewinding a little bit, the reason I came to the banquet is because I had read about it here. I had gotten bored with my compound and was looking for something more.I read the thread and contacted Jeff, glad I did. The values of using trad equipment gives me the pride and happiness that I haven't had before. The way I see it anybody can line up sights, I don't need no bow with a range finder attached or any other gimick. I have no intentions/desire to ever return to the compound world, and that's just me. The reason I joined is because I saw a bunch of guys who were passionate about wood bows and arrows. I said to myself, I could learn something from these guys. Not to mention I met and made new friends. This is what drew me in.   (I wanted to be around people who only ARCHERY hunt with trad gear........Thats what I got.)

I would  have gladly helped out where/when needed even at an associate level, but I think the biggest problem is communication and planning. It's not that I would be choosing to be an inactive member---just didn't know TBG was doing something/or where they were going to be.
 I am not always  able to check gon to find out what TBG is doing. Getting together to discuss issues once a year is not helping us move forward, maybe when an important issue comes up just have all the members mail in their vote.  

I know I have gotten a little  off topic, sometimes I like to talk about me, but I can only speak on the last 12 months. I can say I have enjoyed it. My first hunt was the chick hunt,I met some great guys, some that put me under their wing and let me tag along. I have learned alot, thanks.

In the future, I would like to see a possible alternate hunt ,  for those who can't make it, or something of that nature. I would like to see/have better communication with  all members.  I know that our members are spread all over Ga and it is hard to get people in one location at the same time. I know you can't please everyone all the time, I hope all this stuff can get ironed out soon. 

Thanks, the rookie will shut up now.


----------



## snakekiller (Aug 2, 2010)

Shane I'll be glad to sponsor you see you Sat.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Aug 3, 2010)

PAPALAPIN- Well said my friend.

I joined TBG many years ago for the sake of comradery and friendship with people having the same desire to hunt with trad bows. Was not looking for anything more than friendship. I discovered a group of people, that I choose to have in my life, for as long as I'm on this earth. I can't be more descriptive than that.

The newsletters are worth a lot more to me than the dues cost. It is a win win situation for me. By the way, the newsletters always give dates of up coming hunts and shoots.  The hunting stories are always the sort that I can't put down till I finish reading. 

Steve Sheets has stepped up to the plate and shoots out a mass email a week before hunts. Our TBG website needs help. Our webmaster had to retire last year, for a while, leaving TBG a little "empty handed" in that area. TBG might be looking for a gifted person to take over that area if anyone is willing and capable of such a task. I'm not 100% on this issue, so maybe another board member could jump in and elaborate?

Being an associate member, for the first year (without a sponsor), was simply a way of joining an awesome club. It also provided a means to hunt some WMA's and learn the land with some good friends. I did not have a lease my first year in TGB and I needed help learning to hunt such large areas of swamps. My first year in TBG, I only knew how to flag my way into the woods and follow my flagging out. My woodsmanship has improved 10 fold because of my friends in TBG. This club has, without a doubt, helped me become the person & outdoorsman that I am today.  

"Comaradery", my friends, is what it is all about!

Clay


----------



## markland (Aug 3, 2010)

I guess I have to say it now, but like with the TBG and anything else you get involved in, you get out of it what you put in it and if most people only join to see what they will get out of it without putting the effort into it, they maybe dissapointed.  You have to make the effort to be involved and participate in activities and look for more information as well, most things will not be handed to you but are there if you look for it.  All the shoots and events are announced in adavance and anyone should not have any trouble finding out information if they look for it.   
I also encourage everyone to make the effort to attend the banquet as well, we will have a meeting for the membership prior to the banquet and open discussion on issues can be brought up at that time.  However as usually happens many are intimidated to bring up issues at the meeting and they do not get addressed or resolved, so speak up, this is your club and you do have a say in what goes on.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 3, 2010)

Last year was my first real effort in trad bow hunting. I've jumped in feet first and want sincerely to kill something with my bow. I've never hunted with a cmpd. I love my guns too. That being said, I joined TBG for the fellowship of the traditional bow. Wether I hunted or not, I would have joined. I've shot traditional archery for over 10 yrs all over the south. I'm a member of 2 archery clubs in TN, along with NGTA. I've the best of all the worlds, being able to commute to and from both states. The people I've become friends with in both states are the *BEST* people you'd want to ever know. Anytime that I am able to assist in an event or function, I will be there, if I know it and can get there. I liked what Clay and Mark posted above me. I don't know all the "ins and outs" of what is needed at TBG, but I can learn and develop myself. If I (anyone)wanted to be an officer or have a vote....I(they) can. It's like Mark said, it's what I (you) put into it. Heck, I figure I'm just here to make ya'll look good anyway!!!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 3, 2010)

Will grizzly straight pouch juice come out of a 50/50 blend T shirt if ya hit it with some spray and wash?


----------



## robert carter (Aug 3, 2010)

I have read all these threads and am some what confused. Some people want this and some people want that and some people ain`t sure what they want.
  I`m gonna tell ya what I "wanted" when I joined TBG a good many years ago...

 Like Matt said there wasn`t a TradGang and I am a Redneck from the swamp that did`nt have a computer anyway.I wanted to meet other fokks that "HUNTED" with traditional Bows. I wanted to hear stories of Bears, Elk , Moose and stuff I had only read about.I wanted to meet people that had seen this adventures and could tell me about them. I wanted to hear tales of swine and deer and Wild Turkeys by the bow and see some folks wearing plaid with a back quiver slung across their back....
  I met a fella at a Wayne Pearson Outdoor trails bow shoot and bowhunting seminar at Coffe State Park in Douglas...I actually went to see a fella I heard would be walking around in a cage full of rattlesnake selling snake proof boots.I had to see that idiot I thought. Kinda funny cause he did it but thats another story with snakes biting his boots left and right. Anyway the fella was toting a recurve and I told him I hunted with a Jeffery Recurve and he went to his truck and gave me a stapled together  newsletter from TBG.I quickly sent in dues. I think it was 20 bucks. Can`t remember his name It was TJ or TC something like that.

   I went to a shoot in Middle Ga. and all my hopes were met.I Shot every bow that was there and was like a Kid at Christmas.There were real and succesful Traditional Bowhunters there and I fed of that.I met Dan Quillen and got some shooting tips from DD Quillen.I heard all kinds of hunting tales and a fella named "MudCat" gave me shooting tips as well.This one trip converted me totally to hunting with Trad Equipment and you may can tell it has stuck.
  TBG to me is a group of Traditional bowhunters getting together for fun to share Traditional Bowhunting and in all honesty..If you are not a TRADITIONAL BOWHUNTER you probably will never understand why this special "drawing" exist.

  Joel is president and he don`t want to hurt feelings...Matt is just a nice Guy and my Co-Hero ,Biggie is the other half along with JoeBuck and he don`t wanna make folks mad but heck I`m kinda blunt.
TBG was founded for Tradbowhunting and not arguing over what kinda arrows a fella can shoot at a 3-d. If you gotta shoot other kinds of bows there are other kinds of organizations. I believe if I had went to the Bowshoot that I did in the past and heard more about arrows and scores and who won as opposed to "Did I tell ya about the doe I killed this year" I probably would not have joined.Peace out.RC


----------



## Al33 (Aug 3, 2010)

All this has got me even more pumped to go stick a critter  and I will be heading out for some Savannah River bottoms this week hopefully to do just that. RC, I'll be sure to call you and tell you how it all went down if I get lucky.

Archery season is only weeks away now, WOO HOO!!!!! I think we need it.


----------



## markland (Aug 3, 2010)

Nicely put there Robert and I'm right with ya!  
It was David Waldrop, Tommy Chambliss and Greg Campbell that really got me going with the TBG and I owe those fellers alot!  But I most fondly remember meeting my trad hero at the time and who became my best friend and hunting companion to this day, Jeff Roberts and we still hunt together now as well.  You just cannot replace friendships like that and without the TBG I would not have had alot of the experiences I have nor met and heard the stories from many of the "heroes and legends" of our sport and what became an integral part of my life as well.  
I truly believe to those that really appreciate traditional archery that it is much more then a sport or pastime, it is a part of life, something that we live and breath everyday, not just 2 weeks before the season.  I guess that is a little of what seperates many of us as well!


----------



## belle&bows (Aug 3, 2010)

I have read all of these post with great interest and hope y'all don't mind me chiming in a bit. I'm just an ol coot who has killed more game than I can even remember. About 3 or so years ago I made the decision to switch to tradtional hunting. Joel helped me get started and from the very first day we talked ( way before i made the switch) he was a verbal advocate of traditional hunting and the TBG. Still is today. It took me about a year to decide to join TBG even though I knew that hunting with the stick and string had become my passion. I realized and appreciated their associate member position for what it was. When it came time to renew my membership I did so as an associate again even though I had sponsors and hunt only with traditional equipment year round. My reasoning for this was/is...I still work 60 to 65  hrs a week ( my wife says I'm too dedicated) and just don't have the time to do ALL that I would like to. Some of those being joining all of you at shoots, hunting with y'all at the TBG hunts, helping out with the philanthropic work y'all do, etc. As a matter of fact I have only been to 1 shoot and it was the last state shoot and I had a great time. Therefore, I do not feel I have the STANDING to be able to cast a vote. I just enjoy shooting and hunting with the equipment of my choosing. BUT... I'm a killer and have to use my limited time to that end. Nothing would please me more than to be able to do it all, just can't. I would love to be able to spend more time with each of y'all because we are definately cut from the same cloth. I live vicariously through each of you in the things I have mentioned and what you do through this forum. I just enjoy being around good folks with the same interest I have EVEN if it is only thru this dang computer. 

My best friend of 35 years is a very good hunter with rifle and compound. When I made the switch he asked if I was going to become snobbish about it. I asked him what the heck does he think? Do you think traditional bowhunters are snobbish? We still hunt together when we can even though we use different tools. We are like brothers and a differing view of equipment cannot change the fact that we are good folk and hunt with the same ethics.

There will come a day when I will get to spend time with each of you in pursuing our like interest. It may be sitting around a roaring campfire, shooting foam critters or chasing live ones thru the swamps and over the ridges. 

That is what the Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia is to me cause that is what I am.

Thanks for letting me lay it all out there.
Dave


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks RC, well said.  Sure hope I get to share camp with you at Horse Creek this year.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Aug 3, 2010)

belle&bows I understand the time issue.  All we ask is give of your time what you can and we would love to have you as a regular member.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Aug 3, 2010)

Mark I agree with your post.  I have really enjoyed getting to know Jeff Roberts this past year.  It is hard to believe about 10 years ago I knew very few people who shot trad gear and now the list is huge and many of them are some of my best friends.  Thanks to TBG.


----------



## bownarrow (Aug 4, 2010)

This'll be my last post on this thread, just wanted to tell a story about Robert Carter that somehow to me says it all about traditional bowhunting and the people who get it.

On my first trip ever to Paradise (and first time to hunt hogs), I didn't really know anybody except the fella I went down there with, didn't know the property or the game.  I got there kind of late Friday night and Saturday morning Mike and I basically just went where we thought no one else was hunting, just trying to stay out of everybody else's way. We got lucky and got on some pig sign, slipped within sight downwind just before another hunter tried to stalk them and got busted. Long story short that was the closest call we had. We did manage to miss several squirrels and bust a few arrows, walked some pretty ground and i met some of the finest folks I've ever been around anywhere. 

Sunday was the last day of the hunt and the consensus was that there weren't many hogs on the property right then and the ones that were had been boogered up pretty bad. Robert, whom id just met, offered to take me down the road a ways to a lease he hunted that had a bunch of hogs on it (Blackfish was the name I think). I was tickled and, being new to hunting hogs, was all about "gettin after 'em". Man, it was an exciting place, pig sign everywhere. Now remember this---Robert is probably the killinest bowhunter, trad or otherwise, that most of us will ever meet. I'm sure he was chompin at the bit and no doubt would have been draggin something back to the truck in short order but instead we were walkin around, he was showing me different kinds of places the hogs used, how he hunted them and all. But the best part to me was that almost every place he showed me had a story or two to go with it--and I learned alot about the hunting and the methods just by the telling of those stories (keep in mind that all my hunting to that point was treestands here and spot and stalk out west). 

He showed me a fallen tree where a well-known hunter had missed several shots at pigs that came running out from under the tree when they stepped up on it, a wallow by the road where they'd walked up on a hog they thought was dead that turned out to be asleep, a persimmon tree where he'd killed several deer (and I think a pig or two), the other tree he hunted from when the wind was wrong, a food plot near the edge of the property where he'd watched a boar fight, a white oak that was always the first to drop---and every place had a history that made it special. Any real hunters out there know what I'm talkin about---I can remember in detail every place that I've ever drawn blood, and I bet you can, too. 

Anyway, Robert told me he had this one place he really wanted us to go to, I'm thinkin it must be some super-duper feeding or bedding ground just crawlin with hogs, especially with all the good places we'd already seen.

Turns out, when we get there, it's not a killin place at all----it's a big old cypress with the prettiest shape and the prettiest bark you ever saw. We took a few pictures of the tree and each of us standing in front of it. Yeah, you read that right---we went to look at a tree. 

I have traveled and hunted in some of the great game fields on three continents, guided in Colorado and Montana, slain more than one man's share of big and small game. I've shared campfires with some famous hunters (and some of them were actually nice guys, too).

I've got albums and cigar boxes full of pictures but the ones I always look at whenever that box is opened (and always smile and always remember) are those pictures of Robert's tree.

Not only did he give up a day of hunting to show a duffer around, he took me to one of the places that was special in his heart and because of that, it's special to me. And if all this sounds a little odd to you or maybe even a little gay, then you're not listening with your own heart. 

Robert taught me several things that day but the most important to me were that he is a true son of the south Georgia swamps, happy to be where he's from and to be who he is--many of us never attain that kind of satisfaction. And the other was that you can be a hardcore, go-get-em serious and successful hunter but still take the time to appreciate what's around you, to revel in the other creations of the One who made us. 

What's all this got to do with the debate over what TBG is ? If you're asking that question then you don't get it and maybe you never will. It's my fond hope that you do get it---your bowhunting life will be richer for it.

P.S. Since that time I have also had the privelege of getting to know and hunt, shoot and in general hang out with quite a few other exceptional people---pretty much all of them are or were TBGers. With the exception of my own family, I feel closer to these folks than anyone else on this beautiful planet...


----------



## markland (Aug 4, 2010)

Nicely stated Joel and we know what you mean.  I find it so hard not to come back to this thread and share more experiences or information, I guess I just cannot help myself trying to explain what traditional means to me and the friends I am proud to have and know thru it.  Thanks


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 4, 2010)

That was a really good story Joel. Thank you for that. If I didn't already think Robert Carter was a fine fine man.....I would now for sure. And he is amongst a large group of very fine men and women that love this passion too. I really understand the tree story.....
I have a chimney and hollowed out tree on a lease that mean the world to me.....as does the person that took me there. My hunting skills lack much, but he's developing more patience with me so......maybe I make up for it with enthusiasim and joy. 
Looking forward to the banquet with all of you.......


----------



## trad bow (Aug 4, 2010)

Traditional bowhunting is a lifestyle that lets those of us that absorb that life survive. TBG has been a huge part of my life since its begining and I am thankful for all the friends that I have gained since that time. I have earned a brother in Mark, true firends in Matt, Biggie, Joel, RC, Chris and many others that everyone knows of here. The ones from TBG's beginings and early years besides those aforementioned ones include JBuck, Jeff Harris, Rick Putuskey, Gilbert Peel, Durwood Fuller, Kieth Woods, Ray Hammond, DD and his father Dan,  WAIT a minute!! I could go on for a long time. TBG is more than an orginization. It is about a family of traditional  bowhunters that welcomes everyone home. It is what you want to make of it.  It is a place for those of likeminded lifestyles to come together for moment of time to celebrate what we enjoy doing. We are by nature a  society that seeks out solitude but also enjoy a  way for us to come together once in a while to celebrate that life style without sacrificing that independence. I am forever thankful for those friends that have came my way because of  TBg. Otherwise I would have been a lonely pine woods rooter!!!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 4, 2010)

Now that's about the best description of a TBG member that I have seen.  Good post TradBow.

I'll carry it a step farther by saying that we all get out of thr TBG what we want, and we all put into it what we want, and what we can, measured by our individual level of interest and commitment to the organization.

Obviously all the names mentioned above are probably the most dedicated, but that does not mean the rest of us are any less interested.

Each of us has our own reasons for being a part, and our own level of participation.

Everyone that knows me knows that I am not a dedicated hunter like RC, Al, and many others.  My main interest is in collecting.  I also have  a slight handycap when it comes to shooting.  I have had cataracs for many years, and don't see as clearly as I would like to, especially in low light.  This also effects my depth perception, therefore it henders my shooting.  I am a firm believer that if I can't have the confidence of making a good killing shot, I have no business in the woods if all I might do is cripple game.

One of these days I may have them removed.  If my eyesight improves enough, I may take back to the woods.  One of the shooters at the NGTA shoot commented that he is convinced that some people have no business being in the woods hunting, if they can't hit what they are aiming at.  I agree, and for now, I am probably one of them.

In any case, the individual members of TBG have their own reasons for wanting to be a part of it.   Some may stictly like the hunting, some may be more interested in the target aspect, some may just like the comradarie of others with the same interest.  I think for most of us it is a combination of "all of the above'

And I feel that is OK.  The TBG needs the eclectic combination of all these interests.  It would be a lot smaller organization if it had to be made up of purely expert traditional bow "HUNTERS".   

Heck...I am an old bow hunter...I hunt for "old bows".


----------



## schleylures (Aug 5, 2010)

TBG members can spank Dpoole at the banquet if you want, But I am not going to help hold him.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 5, 2010)

Im going to shake his hand and thank him. I believe this has been the best thread that we have ever had here. I bet a lot of good things will come of this.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 5, 2010)

PAPALAPIN said:


> Now that's about the best description of a TBG member that I have seen.  Good post TradBow.
> 
> I'll carry it a step farther by saying that we all get out of thr TBG what we want, and we all put into it what we want, and what we can, measured by our individual level of interest and commitment to the organization.
> 
> ...


X2!!....... The knowledge, and help I have gained from this group of folks is invaluable to me!!.....I thank you all!!

For me it is the  Comradarie and, target aspect!!

It is just plain fun to me to shoot the 3-D courses with friends!!

As far as the comments about some folks have no business in the woods. I know my limitations with a trad bow!!

I consider myself a poor Archer more than a bad Bowhunter


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 6, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK

Welcome to the club

When we start investing in this addiction we all become "Poor Archers"

Maybe we can qualify for a stimulus for that.


----------

